# can't choose output from jacks in realtek audio manager on asrock motherboard



## rundervinkje (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello,
This is going to be a long shot but i'm desperate for an answer:

My pc broke down some time ago so i decided to get an upgrade. I kept my old graph-card and my drives but got a new motherboard (asrock z77 Pro3), cpu (i5-3470 3.2GHz, quad) and memory (Corsair vengeance DIMM DDR3 1600 CL9 2x4gb). I let the guys at the shop put it all together and everything works in the end. Except one thing i just to have on my old gigabyte motherboard. After installing the drivers i lacked the Realtek HD Audio Manager. So i installed it and it finally opened (still doesnt auto start though when booting windows 7-64bit). The problem now is i can't choose the output on each jack. 

Now i love sound, and i have two different systems. each have their own speakers and amplifiers. They are hooked up to my pc with AUX cables. The problem is that Realtek Audio Manager will not let me choose which jack (on the back of my pc) get's which output. I both want them to have the "front speaker out"-output. 

Can someone help me? 
I already tried the following things: re-installing drivers, updating them, re-installing windows, utility software, reattach all hardware (also clear bios).

Here you can find some screens that probably will be useful.












MANY THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 27, 2013)

Output selection I believe is limited to the rear and side output jacks though I could be wrong. It seems your system current has the two fronts and the center/sub channel connected. I am not sure what your setup is, but you seem to want two front audio outs so move the cable on the center/sub to the rear or side. Then see if you can change the output on those.

I had an issue with certain features from my audio not working every other time I would install the Realtek audio drivers so you may want to reinstall those one more time.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 28, 2013)

Use the latest audio drivers from the product page of the mobo on the ASRock site, and not the installation CD.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 28, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Use the latest audio drivers from the product page of the mobo on the ASRock site, and not the installation CD.



This. Also don't download any drivers or software directly from Realtek. More often than not the software released for your particular motherboard has some changes from the reference design, so always download the latest drivers from the motherboard manufacturer. I don't know about ASRock, but that has been my experience lately with ASUS and to a limited degree with MSI.


----------



## rundervinkje (Apr 28, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Output selection I believe is limited to the rear and side output jacks though I could be wrong. It seems your system current has the two fronts and the center/sub channel connected. I am not sure what your setup is, but you seem to want two front audio outs so move the cable on the center/sub to the rear or side. Then see if you can change the output on those.
> 
> I had an issue with certain features from my audio not working every other time I would install the Realtek audio drivers so you may want to reinstall those one more time.


Changing the output jack doesnt change a thing. And option could be having one aux cable in the front output and one in the  back. But having a cable there is annoying and limits me to use the actual headphone when dj'ing. My previous pc setup had the option to change the outputs... why not now =(




Chevalr1c said:


> Use the latest audio drivers from the product page of the mobo on the ASRock site, and not the installation CD.


Did this, did not work either way (cd/internet page of asrock OR realtek.). (and i uninstall with 3rd party software to get a registry cleanup aswell)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 28, 2013)

I am running an asrock board with that Realtek manager, From my knowledge, it doesnt allow You to dictate which plug outputs which signal, IF thats what your looking for.

incidentally I used the driver on their site , in the support section.


----------



## rundervinkje (Apr 28, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> I am running an asrock board with that Realtek manager, From my knowledge, it doesnt allow You to dictate which plug outputs which signal, IF thats what your looking for.



That would indicate the motherboard dictates if you can do that, but i believe it would be a software issue. 

Good to know though it's a normal issue (well for me it's an issue ).


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 28, 2013)

If your looking for multiple outputs of the same signal at the same time for DJ'ing why not invest in a quality Interface?

http://www.musicradar.com/news/tech/8-of-the-best-budget-usb-audio-interfaces-570850

I have limited experience DJ'ing, I usually set up the equipment not use it but all of the DJ's ive met never use onboard audio plus if you are DJ'ing surly the software you use has control over it and can select what to output where?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 28, 2013)

rundervinkje said:


> That would indicate the motherboard dictates if you can do that, but i believe it would be a software issue.
> 
> Good to know though it's a normal issue (well for me it's an issue ).



I mean to say that You CANNOT say which signal comes out of which of the six plugs. For instance , the Pink 35mm will ALWAYS be Mic input, I DO know that there is a "switch center with sub woofer" option, or something of the like. Short of re-soldering/wiring the board, I dont think that it allows it. I DO agree with You that it Seems ridiculous and absurd, but I'm sure that 1- there is some difficulty in the manfacturing process to make that option available.
       2- That the Realtek manager is NOT of the highest quality
Unfortunately it Does suck, and I sympathize with You, If you ever find one that does allow such customization PLEASE post in regards, providing it is a New, or current GEN board. My setup would be alot easier to manage if the option You mention WAS available.

Regards


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 28, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> I mean to say that You CANNOT say which signal comes out of which of the six plugs. For instance , the Pink 35mm will ALWAYS be Mic input, I DO know that there is a "switch center with sub woofer" option, or something of the like. Short of re-soldering/wiring the board, I dont think that it allows it. I DO agree with You that it Seems ridiculous and absurd, but I'm sure that 1- there is some difficulty in the manfacturing process to make that option available.
> 2- That the Realtek manager is NOT of the highest quality
> Unfortunately it Does suck, and I sympathize with You, If you ever find one that does allow such customization PLEASE post in regards, providing it is a New, or current GEN board. My setup would be alot easier to manage if the option You mention WAS available.
> 
> Regards



you would be wrong on both counts 

http://cl.ly/OckP/Image 2013-04-28 at 11.59.55 AM.png
realtek has a bunch of jack reassignment options
*note you may need to go though and disable jackdetection and or toggle the 'tie up some of the input options to free up the microswitchs 

http://cl.ly/ObDl/Image 2013-04-28 ...l.ly/Ob4L/Image 2013-04-28 at 12.01.41 PM.png

current config 

MIC = Rblue
SUB/Center Rear black
front = rear green
sides = front pink
the combinations are limited depending on your channel mode you may need to select 5.1 and then play with the "mute streams" options until it outputs  to all
to get it to output a stereo stream follow these steps 

1. disable front panel/connector senseing
2. change the speaker count to Quadraphonic
3. disable mute rear outputs if front panel is plugged in 
4.enable make front/rear outputs play two different streams at the same time
_____________
now you can go ahead and map the connectors 
5. disable make front/rear outputs play two different streams at the same time
6. change the Speaker count back to Stereo
some boards don't allow you to set both to enabled for the same stream the above should get it working tho


----------

